# Restrictions appels sauf repertoire



## patrick.2 (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je fais appel a vous pour savoir si vous connaissez le moyen d'interdire les appels / sms / mms
sur iphone , sauf ceux présents dans le répertoire . 
je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment, peut être mal cherché ... merci .


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2017)

Tu peux rendre silencieux les appels de personnes qui ne sont pas dans ton répertoire avec la fonction NE PAS DÉRANGER dans les réglages.

Par contre, je ne pense pas que tu puisses bloquer un correspondant sans connaître son numéro. Et il faut le faire un par un. Moi, c'est ce que je fais, je bloque dès que j'ai des appels de pubs. Mais c'est après coup.


----------



## patrick.2 (5 Septembre 2017)

oups, merci, je me suis mal exprimé, je pensais appels sortants , une idée , merci .


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

S’il s’agit de filtrer les appels entrants sur ton téléphone, je vois une possibilité : changer la sonnerie par défaut de ton téléphone par une sonnerie « blanche » et définir une sonnerie autre pour chaque contact ?
Pour obtenir une sonnerie « blanche », vérifier si c’est possible ; il faut peut-être acheter une telle sonnerie !

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## patrick.2 (5 Septembre 2017)

dans l'ideal, le top serait de restreindre les appels recus / emis au répertoire seul .


----------

